
Misguided House bill could make cars less safe - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2994315/security/misguided-house-bill-could-make-cars-less-safe.html
======
stevep2007
Congress should account for the work of security researchers and auto makers
should be forewarned by the computer makers experience – the only defense is
software that can be easily and quickly updated remotely. As car computing and
networking systems become more complex, more vulnerabilities will be
identified. Without well designed software update systems, auto makers will
suffer from frequent recalls.

